# Containership 'Forum Samoa II' aground off Apia, Samoa



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More details on the two links below...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10595019

http://www.3news.co.nz/Samoan-conta...abid/417/articleID/119613/cat/61/Default.aspx


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Further report and picture at www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=128564
All attempts to pull her off have failed to date. In the meantime another vessel has run aground beside her. See http://pidp.eastwestcenter.org/pireport/2009/September/09-03-09.htm

Dennis.


----------

